# Malta: Study on LGBT Expats in Malta



## espale

Hi all! Are you an LGBTIQ+ non-Maltese person (expat) who has been living in Malta for 2 years or more?
If yes, please consider answering this anonymous survey to help me out with my M.A. thesis. It should only take 5 mins to finish.

Participation and/or shares are highly appreciated. Please copy and paste the link below. Thank you! 








LGBTIQ+ Expatriates in Malta


QUESTIONNAIRE CONSENT – POSSIBLE COLLECTION OF PERSONAL DATA My name is Elisabeth Grima and I am currently reading for a Master of Arts in Sociology at the University of Malta. I am currently conducting research that aims to discover the experience and assimilation process of foreign LGBTIQ+...




forms.gle


----------

